# New - Epiphone Johnny A Custom w/ Gibson 57s.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epiphone Ltd. Ed. Johnny A. Custom Outfit


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Enabler!!!

I didn't think I needed any more guitars. And I still don't. I just hope L&M doesn't stock this locally. The force is strong with this one - and May the 5th be with you.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Always loved the look of this guitar.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I dont know if this is true, but i read, Gibson will only allow dealers to carry this guitar ,if they order so many Gibson models...does it sound like a marketing ploy Gibson would do..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I dont know if this is true, but i read, Gibson will only allow dealers to carry this guitar ,if they order so many Gibson models...does it sound like a marketing ploy Gibson would do..


I don't think so. The Gibson model costs $6300US, ~$8600 Cdn at current exchange rate. Even with a Real Bigsby and Gibson 57s, the Epiphone will only be around 12.5% or so the cost of the Gibson. Two completely different markets. This will be, if anything, an attempt to introduce this style of guitar to interested players who don't sweat money.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't think so. The Gibson model costs $6300US, ~$8600 Cdn at current exchange rate. Even with a Real Bigsby and Gibson 57s, the Epiphone will only be around 12.5% or so the cost of the Gibson. Two completely different markets. This will be, if anything, an attempt to introduce this style of guitar to interested players who don't sweat money.


I guess i did not word it right.... Gibson will only allow dealers the EPI Johnny A model, if they order a certain number of MODELS of Gibson guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Epiphone Ltd. Ed. Johnny A. Custom Outfit


In a single cut I could go for that. I like the gold hardware with the black. A bit more of the red in the burst would help the gold stand out some more.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Double cut for me all the way. No red - makes me think of clown burst. Not a fan of clown burst.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i NEED to have one. no one is saying how much


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i NEED to have one. no one is saying how much


Hasn't been released yet. Not on any retailer site yet.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2017)

Headstock sucks.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't think so. The Gibson model costs $6300US, ~$8600 Cdn at current exchange rate. Even with a Real Bigsby and Gibson 57s, the Epiphone will only be around 12.5% or so the cost of the Gibson. Two completely different markets. This will be, if anything, an attempt to introduce this style of guitar to interested players who don't sweat money.



Musician friends has the Gibson model..listed at 9092.92 Canadian dollars.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to see that in a plain top


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

While a striking guitar, cooler heads have prevailed. At least for now - who knows if/when I actually see one. But what I have is too much the same, plus, I prefer the 'bacco burst finish on mine. And I know it plays and sounds great. All I'd need to do is add a Bigsby. "L&M, keep your damn guitars. I'm done buyin'!"


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> While a striking guitar, cooler heads have prevailed. At least for now - who knows if/when I actually see one. But what I have is too much the same, plus, I prefer the 'bacco burst finish on mine. And I know it plays and sounds great. All I'd need to do is add a Bigsby. "L&M, keep your damn guitars. I'm done buyin'!"
> 
> View attachment 85169


I'd keep that over the Epi too. Nice burst and I have no need for a Bigsby...I didn't know Vantage made these


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I'd keep that over the Epi too. Nice burst and I have no need for a Bigsby...I didn't know Vantage made these


Being as my 335 has a Bigsby now, I'm happy keeping this one a hardtail. And it wasn't an either/or scenario - this one's a keeper for sure. I was just thinking I might have to make an addition. Stupid GAS. I blame @Robert1950 .


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys...I was at L&M North in Edmonton yesterday and it was sitting eloquently in the front with 2 other nice EPI's on either side of it on the display. $750 bones give or take. Certainly under $800.

Didn't try it out, but what a beauty. Fantastic looking guitar, even for someone who orefers single cuts. I can see it being VERY tempting to some.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> Musician friends has the Gibson model..listed at 9092.92 Canadian dollars.



Eff that! Even in US dollars that price point is banana's.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> Musician friends has the Gibson model..listed at 9092.92 Canadian dollars.


My price was based on the current US/Cdn exchange rate. If you buy it from MF, I assume it includes extras like duty and brokerage and getting a CITES certificate, which may explain the higher Cdn price. Or maybe MF is squeezing an extra $$$ few out it. You know those simple-minded naive Canucks.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Headstock sucks.


I can't stand them either, looks like a rug beater. That being said I recently picked up a casino coupe with the same ugly headstock and I love it. Can't see the headstock when you're playing it. My ears can't hear it's ugly shape either

Could be worse... like a Strat style headstock on an acoustic, or a tele headstock on anything other than a tele


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2017)

Scotty said:


> Can't see the headstock when you're playing it. My ears can't hear it's ugly shape either


Deep down you know.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Deep down you know.


LOL. Deep down I also know that my wallet didn't kick out another three grand for the fancy headstock which didn't cost $.10 more to produce unless it's bound with custom inlay


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't understand why people get so type A anal nitpicky about headstocks. As long as it doesn't look like the Dean spread eagle or one the strongly suggests a penis, ... I really don't give a rats ass.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I don't understand why people get so type A anal nitpicky about headstocks. As long as it doesn't look like the Dean spread eagle or one the strongly suggests a penis, ... I really don't give a rats ass.


They can't do the penis one. It's been taken apparently. Google is your friend!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

At first glance, reminds me of the Reverend Manta Ray...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Old chicken or the egg question here, but I think the Johnny A preceded the Manta Ray. I would have to research it first to be sure.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Didn't know who Johnny A was so I checked out youtube. This is a nice rendition of Wichita Lineman...


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Johnny A... I gotta get me one of these...

Personally I love his version of Wind Cries Mary


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Johnny A has been around for some time. I'm a huge fan. If you ever get a chance to see him do it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Hey guys...I was at L&M North in Edmonton yesterday and it was sitting eloquently in the front with 2 other nice EPI's on either side of it on the display. $750 bones give or take. Certainly under $800.
> 
> Didn't try it out, but what a beauty. Fantastic looking guitar, even for someone who orefers single cuts. I can see it being VERY tempting to some.



i called L&M bloor this evening, and they had no idea what i was talking about. they had zero knowledge of it. dam!

hey, does anyone know if it's possible to ditch the bigsby for a stop tail? surely there must be something one could mount to the existing holes? i know it can be done the other way, without making new holes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said: ↑
Musician friends has the Gibson model..listed at 9092.92 Canadian dollars.



TheYanChamp said:


> Eff that! Even in US dollars that price point is banana's.


I never take the Canadian price that MF quotes, They add in extra things you may not need to pay for. Plus you can always get an extra 15% off or maybe more on something priced in that bracket.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, science.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i called L&M bloor this evening, and they had no idea what i was talking about. they had zero knowledge of it. dam!
> 
> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to ditch the bigsby for a stop tail? surely there must be something one could mount to the existing holes? i know it can be done the other way, without making new holes.


From the one picture I've seen, you'd need to drill holes for the studs for a stop tailpiece. But a trapeze tailpiece would probably work with little to no mods at the end pin location. If you get lucky and find the right type of trapeze.........


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i called L&M bloor this evening, and they had no idea what i was talking about. they had zero knowledge of it. dam! hey, does anyone know if it's possible to ditch the bigsby for a stop tail? surely there must be something one could mount to the existing holes? i know it can be done the other way, without making new holes.


Just wait for the Epi version of the Johnny A Standard - that comes with a tune-o-matic/stop combination - no Bigsby - and has much simpler decor.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> They can't do the penis one. It's been taken apparently. Google is your friend!


In this case, it's not my friend


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I just hate these threads , Makes want to out buy it ..*#*(


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It's a nice-looking guitar, but I'd prefer not to have a Bigsby.


----------

